# Hunting Songs



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Metallica Dirty Dozen for another Hunting Song selection this year -

Orion
The Call of Ktulu
Seek & Destroy
The Prince
Shortest Straw
Blackened
Killing Time
Damage, Inc.
Die, Die My Darling
Mercyful Fate
Creeping Death
To Live Is to Die​


----------



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for all the song titles; even though some of the songs on not in my wheel house and I wouldn't consider them actual hunting themed songs. 

I will hopefully soon put together a compilation CD that has a lot of these songs. It is going to be one heck of a spiritual collection.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Mark Warner said:


> Thank you for all the song titles; even though some of the songs on not in my wheel house and I wouldn't consider them actual hunting themed songs.
> 
> I will hopefully soon put together a compilation CD that has a lot of these songs. It is going to be one heck of a spiritual collection.


Alot of geriatric stuff listed that's for sure...


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

sullyxlh said:


> Alot of geriatric stuff listed that's for sure...


What's a 'CD'?


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

pike man said:


> When the Bullet Hits the Bone, Golden Earing


+1


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Bodies by drowning pool gets me jacked up for a waterfowl hunt.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Fred Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ol' Slewfoot - Johnny Horton

God's Front Porch - Bob Dixon


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Young Gunner

Mudgrips...


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## davulek (Sep 12, 2016)

More of a fishing song, but.......

*Buy Me A Boat - Chris Janson*


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Queen - "another one bites the dust"


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

U of M Fan said:


> I can't fast forward through that song fast enough when I watch it. If I ever meet Jimmy G I'm gonna beg him to find a different song!!! lol


Funny story. 
Few years back, we were camping west of St Ignace out by Breveort.
We went into Ignace for some drinks and fun. 
Mike Ridley was playing and he and I got into some good convo. He joked with my other half about her Perdue shirt and what not. 
Mind you, I didn't exchange name, or anything...as he is between songs, he asked where I was from. I told him "middle of no where down by Ann Arbor"
He says where, like Gregory? 

The old lady and I both freaked out, of all small towns within 30 miles of Ann Arbor, he guessed Gregory, and yes that is the home address. 
Was spooky.
I will say, the guy is very funny, active with the crowd, sounds good and really puts on a good show.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

My favorite hunting related song:


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Already got it lol


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

Big Bucks, Big Bulls by Gabe Miller


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Seth Bernard & May Erlewine Bernard "Turkeys in The Rain" @ Sleepy Bear Music Festival by local Grand Rapids area talent May & Seth .......this one really can stick in the mind......I really enjoy this catch tune....Great tunes posted by others!!! Thanks!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojfn5qhRtsE


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Da thirty point buck
Second week of deer camp
Country boy can survive


----------

